# Comment mettre la page d'accueil Mac en français?



## Gwladys (17 Juillet 2009)

Ayuda, j'ai un MAC OS X version 10.5.7 et lorsque je lance SAFARI la page d'accueil est en anglais  et je voudrai la mettre en français.
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2009)

bonjour, 
il faut télécharger un patch français pour safari (Safari4FichiersLangue.zip par exemple)


----------



## alaincha (17 Juillet 2009)

Gwladys a dit:


> lorsque je lance SAFARI la page d'accueil est en anglais



Il me semblait que dans les préférences de Safari (onglet "Général") on pouvait choisir la page d'accueil souhaitée.

En anglais, en russe, en français, en croate, ou en verlan.

Ou pas de page d'accueil du tout.

Mais je n'ai sans doute pas compris la question.


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Juillet 2009)

la page d'accueil tu mets ce que tu veux .. apple France... c'est ça que tu cherches je pense http://www.apple.com/fr/ puis tu vas dans les préférences de safari sous général  tu fais utiliser la page active


----------



## wath68 (17 Juillet 2009)

Dans les préférences de Safari, tu mets ce que tu veux en page d'accueil.
Par exemple : http://www.google.fr.

Après, si tu mets une adresse étrangère c'est normal que tu auras une langue différente du français.

Ou alors pareil, je n'ai sans doute pas compris la question.

C'est cool, c'est comme le Jeopardy, on a les réponses, et faut deviner les questions


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2009)

il y a une ambiguité dans la formulation de la demande

 2 concepts differents
l'interface Safari ( menus intitules dans la barre etc)

et page d'accueil au sens strict ( page de site web, chargée à l'ouverture)
là on peut mettre absolument ce qu'on veut ( ou rien)


----------



## jolicrasseux (17 Juillet 2009)

Peut-être aussi la version utilisée n'est-elle pas la version 4 définitive...


----------



## alaincha (17 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> l'interface Safari ( menus intitules dans la barre etc)



Si le Finder est en français, les menus de Safari sont nécessairement également en français (sauf effectivement avec la version beta).

Mais il est question ici de la page d'accueil.

A moins que *Gwladys* se soit très mal exprimé.


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Juillet 2009)

Attendons un retour de Gwladys avant de tirer des plans sur la comète...


----------

